# Anyone get the new xbox?



## GrahamTheGeek (Sep 30, 2010)

How's the motion sensor?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Its not out yet. It doesnt release till November. The new slim console is much better though. A larger HDD means game installs are a reality, and without the DVD drive spinning the console is very quiet. Is has wireless N built in a standard, is slightly smaller and very slick compared to the old console. It a pretty nice piece of kit.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Game installs have been a reality since the 120 GB elite came out years ago, and even longer since upgrade drives have been available


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah I know, but I was just speaking in relation to the new slim console. You can install games on the 20Gb drive if you wish, its just not that practical. With the larger drives it is, but even the 120Gb can fill up fairly quickly, especially if you put music on your console as well, as I do. For me personally, 250 is the minimum for the 360 to really be a good media hub device, despite the fact I dont really like WMP for playing music.


----------

